# Winterjacke Empfehlungen?



## Gamer090 (8. November 2016)

Hi zusammen

Bin im Netz nicht wirklich fündig geworden weil die Tests entweder zu alt oder nicht aussagekräftig genug sind, manchmal liegen sie auch im Preisbereich von über 300€ was mir viel zu teuer ist. Meine jetzige ist aus dem C&A und hat geschätzte 3 Jahre, sie ist ganz ok aber bin mir sicher sie eine Nummer zu gross gekauft zu haben.  Warm hält sie einigermassen aber bei aktuellen 3-7°C und einem Puli drunter merke ich schon das etwas mehr Wärme ganz schön wäre. 

Dachte an eine Winterjacke von Jack Wolfskin, die haben sogar Jacken für die Arktis für 500€ und drüber aber so kalt wird es bei mir zum Glück nicht.  Wie gut sind die Jacken von denen im Preisbereich von 150-200€? 
Mehr will ich nicht ausgeben und bin was Jacken angeht total überfragt, Daunen würde ich bevorzugen aber bei dem Budget wohl kaum drin, und wenn doch dann nur eine sehr günstige die evtl. nicht die selbe Ausstattung hat wie eine teurere, irgendwo muss der Preisunterschied herkommen. 

Vorschläge? Vielen Dank schon mal im Voraus


----------



## yingtao (8. November 2016)

Bei Daunenjacken kann man nur die teuren nehmen, da bei den günstigen die Dauenen zu stark mit normalen Federn oder anderen Füllmaterialien gestreckt wird. Auch muss man bei Daunenjacken immer bedenken dass die Dauenen früher oder später ihre Form verlieren und verklumpen wodurch keine schützende Luftschicht mehr vorhanden ist. In der Regel halten solche Jacken 3-5 Jahre. Was die günstigeren Jacken von Jack Wolfskin oder auch anderen Herstellern angeht, es sind vor allem die Materialien und die Ausstattung die anders ist. Bei den teuren Jacken hat man meist noch eine innere, herausnehmbare Jacke, spezielle Materialien die atmungsaktiv und "wasserdicht" sind ohne regelmäßig imprägniert zu werden, Verarbeitung der Nähte und des Reißverschlusses damit diese auch gegenüber Wasser und Wind dicht sind.

Insgesamt sind die recht gut verarbeitet und halten schön warm. Da man meist weder Futter oder so rausnehmen kann ist es dann aber eine reine Winterjacke. Bei Wetter wie jetzt mit 1-6°C kann es sein das die schon zu warm ist und man muss die halt 1x im Jahr imprägnieren. Die teuren Jacken sind so aufgebaut das man eine Jacke für das ganze Jahr hat da man einfach die einzelnen Schichten miteinander kombieren kann und bei den günstigen muss man für jedes Wetter eine einzelne Jacke kaufen die jeweils 100-150€ kostet.


----------



## tdi-fan (8. November 2016)

Kann dir die Jack Wolfskin Iceland Men empfehlen, hab die seit einigen Jahren und die ist wirklich richtig warm mit herausnehmbarer Fleecejacke, sitzt auch sehr gut. Hab noch andere JW und eine The Northface, da weiß ich aber leider nicht die Typenbezeichnungen,  Mammut kannst dir auch mal anschauen.


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (8. November 2016)

Schöffel wäre auch noch eine Möglichkeit


----------



## T-Drive (8. November 2016)

Meine Jack W.-skin (350 €) hab ich nach der ersten (Berg) Wanderung im Schnee zurückgegeben. Innen tropfnass. Handy und Navi in der Innentasche  wegen Wasser - Totalausfall. Vom Jack anstandslos Geld zurück bekommen und in eine Schöffel investiert, mit original GoreTex Membrane, gleiche Preisklasse.  Bin sehr Zufrieden. Es gibt durchaus auch billigere, aber die Membrane ist absolut wichtig wenn man sich im Kalten Wetter bewegt und evtl. ins schwitzen kommt.

sued-west Herren/Jacken/Funktionsjacken/


----------



## Gamer090 (8. November 2016)

Vielen Dank für die Empfehlungen,  werde mir das ganze mal genauer anschauen.


----------



## Samstag494 (8. November 2016)

Bei Amazon gibt's momentan 20 Prozent auf Winterkleidung, hab dort gerade die Jack Wolfskin Iceland bestellt.


----------



## Leob12 (8. November 2016)

Was willst du denn in der Jacke machen? Für irgendwelche Wanderungen oder so? 
Wenn ja, dann würde ich die Carinthia nehmen. Wasserdicht, winddicht, sehr bequem und sehr warm. 
Carinthia G-Loft MIG 3.0 Jacket  
                    | Steinadler

Da ich mich nie wirklich lange draußen aufhalte, bzw mich meist bewege, wirds mir nicht kalt bzw meine Jacke muss nicht so dick sein (wobei mehrere dünne Lagen besser sind als eine dicke). 
Es kommt halt wirklich darauf an wie lange du in der Regel draußen bist, was du machen musst und wie kalt es wird. 

Ich renne auch im Winter mit meiner Lederjacke von Zara, ist innen ein bisschen gefüttert und das reicht mir. ^^

Ansonsten: Geh einfach zu H&M, Zara, Tom Tailor, Jack&Jones, nimm da eine dickere Jacke und gut is. Solange es nur für Freizeit sein soll, reicht sowas auch.


----------



## T-Drive (8. November 2016)

Wasserabweisend = nicht Wasserdicht. Atmungsaktiv ? = Fehlanzeige. In dieser Preiskategorie gibts wesentlich besseres.


z.B. bei diesem Anbieter
Fjallraven Kiruna Loft Jacket  
                    | Steinadler


----------



## Leob12 (8. November 2016)

Ist auch nur wasserabweisend.
Ich kenne zahlreiche Berufssoldaten die auf diese Jacke schwören, leicht, warm, winddicht, kleines Packmaß, funktional.


----------



## TheBadFrag (8. November 2016)

Spyder Official Store kann ich dir empfehlen. Von der Qualität her mit Abstand die beste Jacke, die ich jemals hatte. Warm auf jeden Fall, weil die normalerweise zum Ski fahren gemacht ist. Jack Wolfskin kommt an die Qualität nicht mal ansatzweise dran.


----------



## Gamer090 (8. November 2016)

Stimmt, hatte vergessen anzugeben wofür ich sie brauche, eigentlich nicht zum Wandern sondern muss auch warm halten wenn ich mal 20min in der Kälte rumstehe.  

Die Spyder Jacken sind mir deutlich zu teuer, über 1000Fr für eine Jacke?? Ist mehr als ich ausgeben will. Die Iceland 3in1 sieht interessant aus, aber auf dem Bild sieht es so aus als ob die Innenjacke nicht fest verbunden mit der Aussenjacke ist, in der Beschreibung steht aber was anderes.

Mammut hatte ich ganz vergessen und da gefällt mir die hier, es gibt zwar günstigere aber die haben keine Kapuze  das bevorzuge ich schon wenn es schneit. Diese ist aber nur Wasserabweisend und die Iceland dafür Wasserdicht, was soll ich nehmen?


----------



## TheBadFrag (8. November 2016)

Du musst ja nicht die teuerste kaufen die es gibt.  Ich würde auch niemals so viel Geld ausgeben.


----------



## Gamer090 (8. November 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Du musst ja nicht die teuerste kaufen die es gibt.  Ich würde auch niemals so viel Geld ausgeben.



Das ist mir schon klar, aber die günstigen sehen nicht so viel versprechend aus, ich kenne eben die Marke nicht


----------



## RubySoho (8. November 2016)

Bei mountain equipment kannst du dich auch noch umschauen.
Ich find sie super.

Mountain Equipment Clothing and Accessories

https://www.bergfreunde.de/marken/mountain-equipment/?pid=10004&_$ja=tsid:51666|cid:20042079|agid:666842799|tid:kwd-26116891|crid:145856484633|nw:g|rnd:12103626701164380859|dvc:m|adp:1t1&gclid=CMSN6eeVmtACFbcK0wodHkQPzg


Für was brauchst du die jacke?


----------



## Gamer090 (8. November 2016)

Nicht  zum Wandern sondern einfach für den Winter, und muss auch mal 15-20min in der Kälte stehen können ohne zu erfrieren.


----------



## RubySoho (8. November 2016)

Kälte oder nässe?
Für mich geht nix über daune....
Wenns regnet is es halt nicht so lustig.....


----------



## Gamer090 (8. November 2016)

Beides möglich?


----------



## RubySoho (8. November 2016)

Mit daune eigentlich nicht....
Wenn du später nicht ins heisse musst würd ich eher auf merino unterwäsche setzen...
Wobei das echt schon nichts mehr mit drausen rumlaufen und ein bisschen warten zutun hat...


----------



## Gamer090 (8. November 2016)

Dann lieber ohne Daune, wird wohl günstiger und nein in die Sauna gehe ich nicht damit  Wenn du den Wechsel von Draussen zu Drinnen meinst, beim einkaufen öffne ich oft die Jacke weil es mir sonst zu warm wird im Zug auch.


----------



## RubySoho (8. November 2016)

Daune passt sich sehr gut an...
Ich hab ja von der unterwäsche geredet.
Ich komm mit meiner daunenjacke (750 gr. Daune) bei 0 bis -15 grad klar.
Wenn es nicht regnet.
Wasserdicht is was anderes.

Es gibt kein schlechtes wetter,nur falsche kleidung...


----------



## Gamer090 (8. November 2016)

Und was mache ich dann bei Regen? Besonders bei dieser Kälte ist Regen sehr unangenehm, dann müsste ich wohl eine ohne Daunen nehmen weil sonst friere ich mit einer Daunenjacke noch mehr als ohne


----------



## RubySoho (9. November 2016)

Eben,bisschen regen geht schon.
Aber das wars auch.
Du willst nicht mit ner daunenjacke ne stunde im regen stehen....
Begossener pudel und so....
Kauf dir ne allround jacke
Damit kenn ich mich aber leider nicht aus.
Hab zum arbeiten ne softshell jacke von schöffel.
Ist aber nicht warm wenn du nix gescheites drunter hast.
Is wie beim pc...eier legende wollmilchsau...
Da musst du wohl durchprobieren...


----------



## Gamer090 (9. November 2016)

Dann vielleicht doch die von Mammut die ich verlinkt habe? Bei der Jacke von Jack W. habe ich das Gefühl das sie eher dafür da ist wenn man sie als Arbeitsjacke nutzt und draussen arbeite ich nicht.


----------



## Leob12 (9. November 2016)

Regenschirm nutzen wäre meine Idee, ist aber ziemlich oldschool. 
Außerdem brauchst du dann auch eine Jacke mit Kapuze...


----------



## P2063 (9. November 2016)

Ich kann Fjällräven empfehlen, z.B. die Greenland, Yupik oder Arktis Parkas. Hab vor einiger Zeit mit diversen Jacken und Hosen von denen einen Winterurlaub in Island gemacht und selbst bei -15° im heftigsten Schneesturm kein bisschen gefroren. Wasserabweisend ist der G1000 Stoff ebenfalls, ich hab meine Sachen noch nicht mal sonderlich imprägnieren oder wachsen müssen. Gut, der Arktis ist für unsere Breitengrade vermutlich etwas übertrieben (und auch zu teuer) aber gutes Material hat nun leider seinen Preis. Ebenfalls praktisch ist auch die Montt-Jacke mit herausnehmbaren Innenfutter, damit ist man auch in der Übergangszeit sehr flexibel. Wenn man etwas sucht bekommt man Jacken aus der Vorjahreskollektion schon ab ca 200€. 

Ebenfalls großartig (aber leider auch noch mal eine ganze Ecke teurer) sind Canada Goose.

Wellensteyn schneidert auch ganz gute Sachen, aber das trägt hier in der Gegend halt auch mittlerweile jeder dem Jack Wolfskin zu Mainstream ist.

Wenn dir Spyder gefällt aber zu hochpreisig ist, dann schau dir mal Killtec an. Hab eine Skijacke von denen, die sind von ähnlich guter Qualität, wesentlich günstiger und haben auch ein breiter gefächertes Outdoorsortiment das nicht so auf Alpinski fixiert ist.


----------



## tdi-fan (9. November 2016)

Ist ne Fleecejacke, also die vermeintliche Innenjacke, und wird per Ärmelenden, hinten am Kragen festgemacht, zusätzlich mit dem Reißverschluß verbunden.
Sie ist wirklich sehr warm, mir ist die fast zu warm.  
Hab vor Jahren dafür 260€ bezahlt, jetzt ist sie unter 200 zu bekommen. Die Fleeceinnenjacke kannst du nachkaufen.



Gamer090 schrieb:


> Die Iceland 3in1 sieht interessant aus, aber auf dem Bild sieht es so aus als ob die Innenjacke nicht fest verbunden mit der Aussenjacke ist, in der Beschreibung steht aber was anderes.


----------



## Caduzzz (10. November 2016)

P2063 schrieb:


> Wellensteyn schneidert auch ganz gute Sachen, aber das trägt hier in der Gegend halt auch mittlerweile jeder dem Jack Wolfskin zu Mainstream ist.



Na so etwas ist mir z.B. scheiß egal!, "..ich trage XY, weil ich dann viiiel individueller bin.." ?  edit: hm, stimmt "gefällt mir" geht ja hier nicht, P2063 hat paar sehr gute Sache gesagt mMn, bis auf die Mainstreamgeschichte 

Ich hab 6 oder 7 Wellensteyn Jacken, für sämtliche Wind- Wettersituationen. Gerade die Winterjacken sind extrem gut! Halten total warm, sind für das was sie an Wärme speichern "leicht", regenfest UND easy waschbar! 
Außerdem gibt's mittlerweile X Modelle mit X Oberflächenstoffen und wirklich vielen Größen. Meine eine Winterjacke hält warm wie am ersten Tag und ist vier Jahre alt, die andere glaub ich etwa zwei Jahre..man muss sie halt auch bisschen pflegen.
Und ob die andere auch tragen ist mir doch total egal, bzw. MIR ist warm! IHM anscheinend auch 

Allerdings sollte man Wellensteyn nicht online im originalen Wellensteyn Shop kaufen, bei den Preisen kippt man aus den Latschen. Gibt's genug Shops Outletcenter etc.

Ich kanns nur empfehlen.


----------



## Gamer090 (10. November 2016)

Ich werde wohl die Jacke von Jack W. und die von Mammut mal bei einem Händler testen müssen und mal sehen welche besser passt, bei beiden vermisse ich aber etwas das ich bei meiner aktuellen Jacke habe, ich habe Seitentaschen in denen ich meine Hände verstauen kann. Bringt zusätzliche Wärme, weil in der Hosentasche ist es doof weil ich dann die Jacke nach oben drücke und damit kommt kalte Luft rein, zwar haben beide Taschen vorne aber die sind nicht für sowas gedacht. Handschuhe habe ich schon da und halten auch warm, bin manchmal trotzdem froh die Hände mit Handschuhe in die Taschen zu legen, je enger alles am Körper liegt je mehr Wärme wird gespeichert


----------



## Leob12 (10. November 2016)

Es kommt mir vor als ob du für mehrtägige Gletscherwanderungen planen würdest^^


----------



## Gamer090 (10. November 2016)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Es kommt mir vor als ob du für mehrtägige Gletscherwanderungen planen würdest^^



Nö, tu ich nicht aber manche Winterjacken halten nicht richtig warm und solche Erfahrungen möchte ich nicht nochmal machen


----------



## blautemple (11. November 2016)

Ich gehe ja einfach in einen Laden und probiere dann so viele Jacke an bis mich eine überzeugt, das ist ja auch keine Raketenwissenschaft


----------



## Leob12 (11. November 2016)

Eben. 
Außerdem kühlt man automatisch aus wenn man sich nicht bewegt, und die Körpermitte bleibt sowieso der wärmste Bereich. Man verliert mehr Wärme über den Kopf und die Hände. Dazu kommt die Kälte auch über Schuhe, denn ich glaube nicht dass du in dicken Winterstiefeln rumrennst.


----------



## T-Drive (11. November 2016)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Es kommt mir vor als ob du für mehrtägige Gletscherwanderungen planen würdest^^



Mit diesem Kleidungsstück ist eine Gletscherwanderung ein Spaziergang im Frühling. Da machste nix, aber au garnix verkehrt.  (Ausser der Tierquälerei, ---- Daunen und so, verstehste ? )

Polar-Jacken/Westen/DOWNY-EXTREME


----------



## Gamer090 (2. Januar 2017)

Es wurde die Jack Wolfskin Iceland 3in1 im Sale für 160€  Bon von der Jacke begeistert auch wenn es schneit und die Temperatur um die 0°C ist, habe ich warm und friere nicht  

Vielen Dank für die ganzen Empfehlungen


----------



## Leob12 (3. Januar 2017)

Komisch, ich habe in meiner 60€ H&M Jacke beim Pokemon Go spielen bei -4 Grad nicht gefroren^^ aber wenn du damit hapoy bist.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (3. Januar 2017)

Also jeder mensch friert unterschiedlich schnell. Dazu ist es ein unterschied ob du dich bewegst oder nicht bzw. ob du durch eine stadt läufst oder auf freiem feld stehst. Aber ich schätze mal, das dir in deiner jacke bei der havelland-rallye, auf freiem feld stehend und um die 0 grad, auch kalt geworden wäre. (es ging nicht viel wind, aber der war häßlich kalt)
Wegen dieser gegebenheit, und weil ich nicht ausschließen kann das das noch öfter passiert, hab ich mir eine dickere und vor allem winddichte jacke von Fjällräven geholt. Ausprobieren muß ich sie allerdings noch aber ich hab so das gefühl, das sie schon fast zu warm sein dürfte.


----------



## Gamer090 (3. Januar 2017)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Komisch, ich habe in meiner 60€ H&M Jacke beim Pokemon Go spielen bei -4 Grad nicht gefroren^^ aber wenn du damit hapoy bist.



Als ich das geschrieben hatte war es bei mir nicht kälter als 0°C und im Moment nutze ich die alte Jacke für die Arbeit also bei Temperaturen weiter unten habe ich es noch nicht getestet aber wenn es so kalt bleibt dann teste ich es mal.


----------

